# Date of Bottle & Worth Please



## pouffie (Sep 19, 2004)

This small bottle came with a bunch that were dug by a friends uncle back in the 60's.  This one is Aqua, 3" High, looks like the seam stops before lip, and it says "Walker & Co. Perfumers - Baltimore".  Has a little scratch right on the shoulder - not a crack, I examined it under a magnifying glass.  Can you tell me when it dates to and if there is any worth to it?  Hope the picture is OK - I will post another right behind this one.

 Many thanks in advance


----------



## woody (Sep 19, 2004)

I moved this to the before 1900 forum because that is when the bottle was made.
 Probably around 1880-1900.
 A collector of Baltimore bottles would be interested in this bottle, unless it's very common.


----------



## pouffie (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks Woody.... I wasn't sure where to start but you got me pointed in the right direction now []


----------



## Flaschenjager (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi pouffie, 
 The _Baltimore Bottle Book _ lists it like this:
 896. *WALKER & CO. * / *PERFUMERS * / *BALTIMORE* in plate. - Aqua 2 3/4". Round.....*U* 

*U* = Uncommon - 10-25 examples are known. 

 No prices listed in this book.


----------



## kastoo (Sep 20, 2004)

Nice! Congrats on the value


----------



## LaidBackJack (Sep 20, 2004)

*Similar Perfume*

I've got a couple of dug small perfumes that look virtually identical to this Walker/Baltimore example, and here is one of them. It's embossed "F Hoyt & Co/ Perfume/ Philad'a"  Same size & vintage, tooled. I guess my question is...were these different brands made at the same glass factory, from similar molds, with changed embossing for the different retailers? Or were they each made in the town embossed on them, and they're virtually the same because of the style of the time, proprietary molds, or for some other reason? I think that I once managed to look this Hoyt perfume up, and it was not particularly rare, but if someone knows differently I certainly wouldn't mind knowing about it. Thanks..


----------



## LaidBackJack (Sep 20, 2004)

*And another*

This one is also dug, and about identical in size & style, but presumably not a perfume. It's embossed "Sweet Bye & Bye/ Corning & Tappan" with an entwined TC logo in the center. One guy told me it was a laudenum product for women, but I really have no clue, never found any reference. Anyone know anything? Also, same questions about style & origin as compared to the Walker perfume.


----------



## woody (Sep 20, 2004)

How about this one!!!
 It is embossed: "Austen's Forest Flower Cologne W.J. Austen & co. Oswego N.Y."


----------



## woody (Sep 20, 2004)

Another close up.


----------



## pouffie (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info Meech.  Is the Baltimore Bottle Book available for sale somewhere?  Maybe I should get a copy because I have a few more Balt bottles in this lot.  Also, since this bottle is listed as "uncommon" how do you begin to figure out it's worth?  My friend wants me to sell this and all the others she has.  Any help is appreciated. []


----------



## Flaschenjager (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for backing me up, with reply and link *lobeycat* [][]! It takes me a while to reply at times. I'm a slow golfer also[].

*pouffie* - The site link above is your best contact for Baltimore's people, book and answers to future questions, but always try here. We love to help when we can.


----------



## pouffie (Sep 21, 2004)

You "bottle guys" are the BEST !!!  Thanks so much for your help and I will contact the Baltimore bottle people for further info.  Any questions on the many other bottles I have will definitely go thru y'all first... you can count on that [][][]


----------

